# TSG22: Dan's Moving To Canada, eh?



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Dan discuss emergency control of the Internet, Microsoft ordered to stop selling Word, and search engines._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode twenty two of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*
DHS Clarifies Laptop Border Crossing Rules: What You Need to Know
http://www.pcworld.com/article/1711...der_crossing_rules_what_you_need_to_know.html

Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF)
http://www.eff.org/

Bill Would Give President Emergency Control of the Internet
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/856258-bill-would-give-president-emergency.html

Microsoft Apologizes for Changing Race in Photo
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/855631-microsoft-apologizes-changing-race-photo.html

Microsoft Ordered to Stop Selling Word
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/851788-microsoft-ordered-stop-selling-word.html

Wolfram|Alpha Search Engine
http://www.wolframalpha.com/

Cuil Search Engine
http://www.cuil.com/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

:up:
Lettuce know when you are coming Dan, we'll have a part-eh!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm not sure Karen would be OK with it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Who's going to keep our servers running?


----------

